
Office Depot, Best Buy Pull Kaspersky Products from Shelves - vini
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/office-depot-best-buy-pull-kaspersky-products-from-shelves/
======
GrumpyNl
What do you guys think, use or dont use? For me, i just switched to Kaspersky.

